# Brown Thing On My Brandtii



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Alright so I have had this guy fro just over 2 weeks now and he is doing great. He just started eating last week but has had no medical history that I know of. Today I was watching him and noticed that he had a very small brown, almost sliverish looking thing in the very bottom of him. Right in the middle on the line that goes from his chin to his tail, the line that seems to fuse the two half of his body together. At first I thought it was poop but realized that his hole was not that far up. IF I am looking at him from the side it is in the middle of his belly at the lowest point and barely visible, I don't think I could get a picture of it. The only thing I can think of is that it might be a little driftwood splinter? I have not the slightest idea, the area around it doesnt look irritated at all. I feel like if he lost some scales there though it would not be brown in color, it looks like poo coming out of him lol. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

it might be a good idea to deworm him as a precaution because he is wild caught. Try melafix or i am sure another member can chime in and give you some better info. I also have a 8-9 inch Brandti and after i treated him , he eats everything. Nothing live, lives in his tank long.
good luck


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

I also keep my tank clear of any sharp objects and everything is made of stone or a similar products like my plants. I learned this lesson from owning rhoms which will bull themselves through anything in the tank when scared. I also use tiles instead of gravel, it makes for really easy maintenance.

Here is my Brandtii


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, that is one beautiful fish, I can't wait till mine gets that size! Thanks for the advice, yea I Was thinking of doing some parasite med as a precaution. I think maybe I'll use some melafix too, can't hurt. My brandtii eats now, just not right away. I'll put some tilapia in his tank and it'll usually be gone within an hour or so. How long did you have yours before you treated him? And what product did you use? I was thinking about prazi-pro but I'm pretty sure that only deals with internal parasites and if this were something like an anchor worm I'd need something else.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would use prazi for the parsites it does deal with. With wild imports you never know what they have so it shouldn't hurt to treat them for a variety of stuff so you don't import them with preexisting problems.

I wouldn't even bother with melafix. Keeping the water clean is just as if not more effective IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

It would really help if we had a picture. Its hard to say whether its fungal or parasitic without some nice clear pictures.


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Very nice brandtii, how big is he?


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

ksls said:


> It would really help if we had a picture. Its hard to say whether its fungal or parasitic without some nice clear pictures.


Agreed a pic would be very beifical for a proper identification


----------

